# Lucy Lime hits 50lbs



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

Awww She's absolutely beautiful! Love the one of her sleeping in your lap. That's dog bliss right there, right?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

She's very beautiful! Love her little coat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, she's just as beautiful as I'd imagined. You know she was always my favorite little lime girl..... from the first time Heather posted the litter pics.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. She really is a doll. The picture of her flaked out on my lap (she's mommy's girl) is a regular occurance for her. She loves to snuggle. Right now she's curled up by my legs just snuggling 'cause I'm home sick today. She definitely knows when I'm not feeling well and gets quite protective of me.

Her coat is a Shedrow blanket (like the horse blanket), she got it for Christmas from the lady I ride for. It looks so cute on her and I'm really glad we got it because the month of January was pretty cold! Down to -36 with the wind some days! BRR!

P&M's mom, she's everything we had hoped for and more with a pup from Heather. And has many adoring fans everywhere we go. My parents are particularly smitten with her. I'm glad you caught the thread because I remember you were one of her first fans


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucy is beautiful !!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

she reminds me alot of her momma : same stance and expressions, although I would say Lucy is more refined, where Tauri is Doggy  I love her coloring and she looks just perfect in Weight!  lol :smooch:

here is an older photo of mom...see the resemblence????


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and another when she was just over a year old


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful and so is her mom.

(I want to know how you keep your carpet so clean! No muddy paw prints?)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, she's grown into a beautiful grown up dog!  Beautiful coloring and expression.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I love the picture of her sleeping!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Lucy is beautiful! How old is she now? Her mother is beautiful too!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sarah she looks fantabulous as always! You need to post more pics of this girl!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She is one beautiful little girl! I love that the vet wanted to play with her! That speaks volumes about her personality!

I really like the shots on the bed, the one on the table in the snow, the one where she is looking straight on with her bottom teeth showing, and the one in her coat - heck, I liked them all!! LOL.

She's got a really great shape and her muscles look so well defined!! She's a very pretty little girl!!

Kim


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

She is so beautiful and I love her color.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy is now 18 months old (a year and a half) and is starting to settle down a little more. I see more and more glimpses of the dog that she'll end up being. I'm so excited! She's so much fun. 

Heather, she definitely does look like her momma, particularly in the last picture you put up. Have you seen any other updated pictures of her sisters? Do any of them come as close to looking like Taur as Lucy does?

Thanks Kim! I've been trying really hard to put weight on her without bulking her up too much. She was pretty skinny in September (a combo of a growth spurt, a very active summer and some sort of funky skin thing) so this has really been a focused effort to get her to where she is. I'm super happy where she is and can run my hand across her back and not count every point.



C's Mom said:


> (I want to know how you keep your carpet so clean! No muddy paw prints?)


 
I have a Dyson and vaccuum often! lol, Lucy also knows "on your mat" when she comes in the door from the yard. She'll sit and stay there until I tell her "ok". It gives her feet a chance to un-thaw and I usually wipe them off with a towel that lives by the back door. In the summer it's a little harder because she tracks in the grass/gets green feet if Will has just cut it. I have a handy dandy bottle of spot shot which is always close at hand just in case.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Heather, she definitely does look like her momma, particularly in the last picture you put up. Have you seen any other updated pictures of her sisters? Do any of them come as close to looking like Taur as Lucy does?


I have seen a few of the girls and no, Lucy is the closest  the others I see a blend of Tauri/Boston more ...Lucy has a much softer expression than her mom. Heads are very pleasing in the bunch so I know mom threw that consistantly!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I have seen a few of the girls and no, Lucy is the closest  the others I see a blend of Tauri/Boston more ...Lucy has a much softer expression than her mom. Heads are very pleasing in the bunch so I know mom threw that consistantly!


I think Lucy has the Bos's smile (I've never really seen Taur's). And I do see the softer expression between Lucy and Taur. She makes a great little foot warmer!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> I think Lucy has the Bos's smile


yes alot of those kids smile! Boston is here for a couple days sleepover  and I'm getting my fill of smiles and squints!!!!!  Tauri is the best bed buddy and for sure a cuddler  she is one of the only ones that I let join me as she doesn't TOSS N" TURN :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Must be nice to have the whole clan together again. A full house over there?



arcane said:


> Tauri is the best bed buddy and for sure a cuddler  she is one of the only ones that I let join me as she doesn't TOSS N" TURN :


Lucy sure inherited that! What a snuggle bug! All day yesterday she was snuggled up beside/on top of me.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Must be nice to have the whole clan together again. A full house over there?


For sure!!!! he is only here for 2 days this month then next he is here for a month...and as mother nature will probably have it, the girls will all be in season!!!!! Right now he thinks Piper is pretty fine : and she is going right along with it! At least both my boys can run together with :no: issues ...I may have to kick the girls out next month and move the boys IN! LOL


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> For sure!!!! he is only here for 2 days this month then next he is here for a month...and as mother nature will probably have it, the girls will all be in season!!!!! Right now he thinks Piper is pretty fine : and she is going right along with it! At least both my boys can run together with :no: issues ...I may have to kick the girls out next month and move the boys IN! LOL


Hey, is Molson invited?!  

Girls or boys, it doesn't matter anymore since he is now bare between the legs!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's as pretty as ever! What kind of activities do you do with her? We recently started Agility and Tess loves it! Starting Therapy Dog training in two weeks...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Inge, currently we are between activities. All summer we were doing field work with her and she sure was something to see. So much heart in this little dog. She ran out harder than the MH titled dogs we were training with. We also did Rally-O before that, but had stopped for the summer. I want to get back into something sooner rather than later, but I need to find something close to where we are. The place we were going to Rally-O at was 40 min both ways for an hour long class. Not economical at all. :no:

There are some agility classes in the area that I've been meaning to look into. I think she'd love it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Luci said:


> Lucy sure inherited that! What a snuggle bug! All day yesterday she was snuggled up beside/on top of me.


hmmm... must be something about those Arcane pups! Sawyer is a mushball-mama's-boy-snuggle-all-day-long-if-ya-let-me kinda guy lol!! Oh ya... and he likes to lay on top of me too lol!!

btw... Luci is just gorgeous! Between her and Molson, I'm kinda leaning towards going a darker shade of gold next time.

Sandra


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lego&Jacub said:


> hmmm... must be something about those Arcane pups! Sawyer is a mushball-mama's-boy-snuggle-all-day-long-if-ya-let-me kinda guy lol!! Oh ya... and he likes to lay on top of me too lol!!
> 
> btw... Luci is just gorgeous! Between her and Molson, I'm kinda leaning towards going a darker shade of gold next time.
> 
> Sandra


Thanks Sandra! I'm pretty partial to the darker gold myself. And Lucy and Molson are VERY similar in colour. It's hard to tell them apart when they're playing together and you can't see their faces. Steph and I often go, now which one is my dog?!

Are you sure you aren't talking about Luce with your discription of Sawyer? lol, I actually had to kick her off the bed when I was sick on Tuesday, I couldn't handle her weight on top of me anymore.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Lucy is sooooo pretty!

Love the Shedrow coat, I didn't know you rode! I don't any longer since losing my horse but would love to get back into it someday! Fin has the navy and silver shedrow coat and he is far too cute when parading around in it!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I'll have to pass along everyone's compliments. She's already got the, "it's all about me attitude" I hope this doesn't go to her head even more :doh:



ILoveMyGolden said:


> Love the Shedrow coat, I didn't know you rode! I don't any longer since losing my horse but would love to get back into it someday! Fin has the navy and silver shedrow coat and he is far too cute when parading around in it!


Yes, I do, although I'm horse-less. Western trail mostly, but have been putting time on a few younger critters this lady has. I haven't been to the barn since before Christmas because it was just too crazy and the stress I was putting on myself just wasn't worth it. I need to get back out there, but there haven't been enough hours in my day and then I got the flu on Monday night :yuck: and am still not 100%. I need to just say, that's it! I'm going! 

You need to post some pictures of Fin in his coat!

Me and Mom


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Fin and his coat!!!





















I haven't ridden in almost two years now. Not since June/July 2009. I rode a friend's mare for about a month after losing Mer (colic) and then just sorta got irked about being at the barn and he not being there and really avoided it for a long time. I've gone back lots, but just haven't gotten on in a while -I really should. Last Christmas I asked for all new riding gear and still haven't made an effort to find somewhere to ride.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is gorgeous!.
My golden was also 50 pds,at a yr old but was 63pds,at 3yrs old without being heavy.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

HovawartMom said:


> She is gorgeous!.
> My golden was also 50 pds,at a yr old but was 63pds,at 3yrs old without being heavy.


Lucy is a little over a year and a half and I don't know if she'll ever get much heavier than 55lbs. Getting her to 50 has been a challenge.


----------

